

Ask HN: How to sell iOS app names and dev account? - craigjb

The company I helped co-found in 2007, Mango LLC, made several apps that hit the AppStore the day it opened:  Homework and iShopping. Both are horribly dated now (from high school days), and my partners and I have agreed to dissolve our LLC. Are the app names worth selling anymore? I know the AppStore search used to weigh the app name very heavily, but I&#x27;ve been out of the development loop for awhile. If we can sell them, what&#x27;s the best way to do it?<p>Thanks!
======
clarky07
Unlikely the names are worth anything unless the apps have good search
rankings for important keywords. If they are still making sales they are worth
something though.

------
coralreef
It may have some value, as App name strings must be absolutely unique (or was
it always like that?)

You could try posting on flippa or apptopia.

